# Stupid question about Mendelssohn



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

To what extent were his feelings for J. S. Bach? I'm curious. Also, a lot of people I've seen seem to depict him as having romantic (no pun intended) feelings for the baroque composer.

Some examples:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sure he love ole J.S.B.. Mendelssohn's family had a several Bach scores and he staged a revival of the passion that brought Bach back to the forefront of music in Germany..


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

In spite of the daft cartoons, we know Mendelssohn had a great love and respect for JSB and the staged a revival of the St Matthew Passion which got the great work back onto the public stage. I'm always amused by the fact that JSB stated that anyone who worked hard enough could achieve what he did. Often incredibly talented people do not realise their talents.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

That first cartoon's a bit rape-y, isn't it?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think listening to Felix's teenage string symphonies will give a pretty good idea how he felt about Bach's music.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> I'm sure he love ole J.S.B.. Mendelssohn's family had a several Bach scores and he staged a revival of the passion that brought Bach back to the forefront of music in Germany..





DavidA said:


> In spite of the daft cartoons, we know Mendelssohn had a great love and respect for JSB and the staged a revival of the St Matthew Passion which got the great work back onto the public stage. I'm always amused by the fact that JSB stated that anyone who worked hard enough could achieve what he did. Often incredibly talented people do not realise their talents.


I know, but the question is, did his love for J. S. Bach extend anywhere beyond intense platonic admiration?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not unless he was a necrophiliac, and even if so after so many years there might have been practical considerations.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Wasn't there a comment by Berlioz about Mendelssohn being too in love with dead things?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Wasn't there a comment by Berlioz about Mendelssohn being too in love with dead things?


I'm pretty sure he meant all Mendelssohn's favorite composers we're dead. Mendelssohn was not some sort of deviant if that's what your asking, well as far history so records.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Regardless, is it possible that Mendelssohn may have had what people today call a "history crush"?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just listen to the two piano trios and six string quartets and don't worry about it. Some of the greatest music ever!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't forget his piano concerto's :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Perhaps I should rephrase my question from post #10 just for clarity's sake:

If Mendelssohn had been alive at the same time as Bach, would he have sent the older man really frightening letters threathening suicide if he didn't abandon Anna Magdalena and elope with him?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Nah, he was into women so it probably wouldn't have happened but clearly he was highly emotional but hey a lot of people are and they don't compose like Mendelssohn. I could maybe seeing him pledging everlasting devotion to J.S.B and Bach being embarrassed by such flattery.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I think listening to Felix's teenage string symphonies will give a pretty good idea how he felt about Bach's music.


As long as you preface Bach with C. P. E.


----------

